# fueling bosch 044 inline, help please



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi guys i want to fit a Bosch 044 pump in line (without surge tank) under my car im not to sure which line is the fuel line under the car? The standard pump will remain in the tank. I know I could possibly follow it from the engine as you cant see where the fuel line go on the standard pump. So has anyone got any pictures or diagrams showing where I could fit the 044 pump and which fuel line do connect to?

I wanted to get some advice first before I start cutting into fuel lines.

What Iv done so far (for other user searching the forum)

The wiring has already been put into place.




Signal taken from the OEM pump 


White wire positive, only powers up when there is a pressure drop on the fuel rail (create a leak for testing)

fuel pump location 





smaller connector is the power
larger connector fuel gauge

Pump with all fitting.



does it matter if I use connection A or B? A has a spring and a small ball bearing within it cant remember what its call or it advantages or just connection B?




sorry for all the question iv searched but cant find a “direct” answers, I appreciate your comments.:thumbsup:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Its a non return , you dont need it, 
I run a+c on one car and b on the other ....
Up to you, the b looks tidier with pushlock fittings etc:

Can you run an inline 044..?
Wont it just suck the factory pump to cavitation trying to keep up >??


----------



## Eivindf (Mar 19, 2009)

044 inline with stock pump or intakt walboro works just fine. It's an easy way to boost the performance of the 044 beyond the normally supported 750hp.

The volume of the 044 will never exceed the intank pump because the 044 has much more resistance to work agains.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Ok I dont believe it will work at 750 hp ....
No way.


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Its a non return , you dont need it,
> I run a+c on one car and b on the other ....
> Up to you, the b looks tidier with pushlock fittings etc:
> 
> ...


I will be using A and C then. I was told that you can use the standard pump with the 044 inline can anyone else confirm.


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

Eivindf said:


> 044 inline with stock pump or intakt walboro works just fine. It's an easy way to boost the performance of the 044 beyond the normally supported 750hp.
> 
> The volume of the 044 will never exceed the intank pump because the 044 has much more resistance to work agains.


im not to sure about the 750hp figure also?


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

So can someone shed some light on where under the car this be fitted? . So has anyone got any pictures or diagrams showing which fuel line do connect to?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

follow the fuel line back from the fuel filter mate.


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

I will have to follow the fuel filter back then, just wanted some feedback and advice from someone who had done it before, prior to stating the process.


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

I used an almost identical stuff and it fitted fne using A and C. Even used stock sock (cleaned) and fuel lines.


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

did you run the pump inline without a surge tank


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have had the fuel pump fitted inline , took a few pictures just wanted some feedback 

Mounted under the boot



















(8mm fuel line)
The cable ties are temporary i will be fitting proper fuel line rubber things (can’t remember what they are called) hold down the pipe work

Found this guide on the net which has a similar setup (inline) using a Walbro pump inline 

http://www.usrallyteam.com/downloads/instructions/usrtmk23_pump&harness.pdf


----------

